# Apache will not start with vhost



## reppa (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have some problem with enabling vhost in httpd.conf. Here is my http-vhost.conf file:


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName my.server.no
DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/apache22/data/www
ServerAdmin [email]xx@xx.com[/email]
CustomLog /usr/local/www/logs/domain-access_log combined
ErrorLog /usr/local/www/logs/domain-error_log
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName my.sever.no
ServerAlias my.server2.no
DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/apache22/data/www/server2
ServerAdmin [email]xx@xx.com[/email]
CustomLog /usr/local/www/logs/domain-access_log combined
ErrorLog /usr/local/www/logs/domain-error_log
</VirtualHost>
```

If I put # in front of Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf and go into my.server.no everything is fine and everything goes fast. If I remove the first <VirtualHost>-tag, the my.server2.no works, but everything goes very slow. my.server.no wil not work.

If I enable vhosts, nothing works at all. This is mye hosts file:


```
::1                     localhost my.server.no.
127.0.0.1               localhost my.server.no.
77.247.144.138          my.server.no.
127.0.0.1               localhost my.server2.no.
77.247.144.138          localhost my.server2.no.
```

I feel I have tried everything, but it will not work. Is there anybody that have some tips for what I'm doing wrong?

I'm happy for all tips I get. 

reppa


----------



## reppa (Aug 16, 2010)

The problem was wrong path to log files. Next time I will check error log earlier.:\


----------

